# Coturnix quail hatch rates



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

A question for the Coturnix quail breeders on the forum, I'm just curious, at this time of year what percentage hatch rates would you expect to be achieving?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

time of year is irrelevant imo, eggs from younger birds that are fed well hatch better - the hatchrates start to decline after about 6 months of age


----------



## Keelan (Dec 6, 2009)

I recently hatched eggs from birds that are over 2 years old and the hatch rates were poor at 25%, the rest of the eggs were duds. From younger birds, I would expect a hatch rate of 90%+, but it depends on how long the eggs have been stored for, whether they had been through the post etc as that can drastically reduce your chances of viable eggs : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i used to buy my eggs via the post off someone that only bred from birds less that 5 months old, fed them basic rations and packed them properly ( not in polystyrene )
and got 90%+ everytime despite the postmans shoddy delivery methods, and no bendly slipped legs either.........

post is fine as long as the breeder knows that they`re doing, unfortunatly most dont.


----------



## Keelan (Dec 6, 2009)

Absolutely, post is okay. Only thing is, you don't know who's on duty at the sorting office :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

was the postlady with me.

propper thicko

"ooh you`ve got some eggs, can you sign here" and throws them onto the concrete doorstop.

:bash:


----------



## Keelan (Dec 6, 2009)

Too many times, have I heard that happening! Before I moved houses, the postie found out that it was insects being delivered, ever since I had the box thrown at me... apparently he's an arachnophobic :devil:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i know 
in the postal strike i was the only one in the village getting deliveries, `cause of the singing boxes in the sorting office!


----------

